# is it worth getting a pedal fixed?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My Bodenhamer Bloody Murder OD pedal died (basically a custom TS808).
Is it worth trying to get it fixed, or just toss it and shop for a new OD?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Diablo said:


> My Bodenhamer Bloody Murder OD pedal died (basically a custom TS808).
> Is it worth trying to get it fixed, or just toss it and shop for a new OD?


Not familiar with the pedal, nor do I know how much you value it, but it will depend on what's wrong with it whether it's worth fixing, so getting an estimate might be in order before you decide what to do. My experience with pedals is if they are generally well cared for and wanted, the fix is usually worthwhile. Otherwise offer it on trade or sale as damaged goods (lots of folks like to tinker with stuff, repair, scavenge parts) and replace it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tell me what's wrong and I can help you fix it yourself. Alternatively, go register at the DIY Stompbox forum and get about 10,000 other people to help you fix it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks guys.

Mhammer, its basically DOA, from either adapter or battery. The last thing it did was the l.e.d light went faint then out altogether, literally like it was dying. i almost always used the adapter.

when I push the switch it either does nothing, or press it again and it sucks the tone out.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

if you like the pedal, its worth getting it fixed. Sounds like a simple fix, shouldn't be too expensive to fix.

Cheers, 
Greg


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Mhammer, its basically DOA, from either adapter or battery. The last thing it did was the l.e.d light went faint then out altogether, literally like it was dying. i almost always used the adapter.
> 
> when I push the switch it either does nothing, or press it again and it sucks the tone out.


Open it up, post a picture, and I'll see what advice I can offer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Mhammer, its basically DOA, from either adapter or battery. The last thing it did was the l.e.d light went faint then out altogether, literally like it was dying. i almost always used the adapter.
> 
> when I push the switch it either does nothing, or press it again and it sucks the tone out.


Poking around I was able to see an image of the chassis and a youtube video of some guy playing it into his amp. Not your grandmother's Tube Screamer, and most likely some sort of cascaded circuit, given the need for such a large box.

Open it up, post a picture, and I'll see what advice I can offer. At first blush, from your description I'm starting to think that a cap on the power lines went pfft. A pic of the board will let me direct you to it.


----------



## gator (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in the same boat.......I have a Mutronics Mutron ll phaser I bought in 1975 I think and now doesn't work properly anymore and I can't find anywhere to get it fixed. I love this pedal and IMO is the best phasor ever. If anyone knows of a place between T.O and Windsor where I could get it fixed let me know.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's some pics if it helps:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The world doesn't need more TS808 clones, but it looks like a good quality build. I'll give it that.

It would appear that Bodenhammer is using an LED and siicon diode as the clipping elements. This will, within the classic TS topology, give less clip overall, and more output level. It does NOT, by itself, change the gain. Those are the parts sitting just under that little loop of black wire on the lower left of the first (clearer) picture.

In the absence of other information, the fact that the indicator LED faded out over time suggests a problem in the supply lines. If you look in the middle of the picture, you can see a couple of larger electrolytic caps. If one (or both) of them are greater than 22uf, you may want to change them. It is possible that one or the other or both have been compromised by whatever power had been applied to the pedal. If an electrolytic cap that sits between the V+ and ground is compromised, it can provide a DC path between V+ and ground, effectively eliminating any power being supplied to the chip and transistors. That would certainly make it die. One way to confirm that diagnosis before going to the trouble of unsoldering and replacing parts is to measure the voltage between ground and pin 8 of the chip. With a fresh battery, it should be somewhere near 9v.

Caps are cheap, and in this instance there is no special characteristic you are looking for other than maybe a voltage rating of 25V or greater (which I imagine Bodenhammer used already). Still, I'm flying somewhat blind here, and would not recommend going nuts on the pedal before confirming what I suggested.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't see the pics here at work but, if you'd like, I'll be glad to help you out.
B.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bduguay said:


> I can't see the pics here at work but, if you'd like, I'll be glad to help you out.
> B.


Thanks, i sent an email to Bodenhamer for his advice today, but most likely would be better off getting things done locally, and burlington is pretty close to me. Do you think you'd be able to fix it, bduguay?


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

My apologies but, I sorta forgot about this thread and have not looked at the pictures on my home home computer yetkqoct. I shall do that tonight and let you know pronto.
B.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree with Mark, I think the problems are with the Electrolytics.
I'll sort it out for you.
B.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the LED went out?

my TSovChaos up and died on me it seemed, but it turned out that the spring that activates the circuit fell over - easy fix!

Joe has changed his email, let me scrounge up his new one for you (insert wait here)
...

[email protected]


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks for posting the collective info guys..as it help shed some light ion fix 2 pedals that just died...Boss octaver and compression thus far a regretful loan to a friend. seems for the Octaver on of the pots is not working...i guess witha ohms test i can figure it out...but for my compressor..it lights up but does nothing other than suck out the life of the signal.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bduguay said:


> My apologies but, I sorta forgot about this thread and have not looked at the pictures on my home home computer yetkqoct. I shall do that tonight and let you know pronto.
> B.


Thanks for your help, Brian. It works great now!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And what, pray tell, turned out to be the weak link?


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Blowed up diode. There was a solder joint missed on a resistor which I believe led to it's early demise.
B.


----------

